# تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 ))



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_هذه مجموعة دروس فيديو لبرنامج robot برنامج التحليل الانشائي المعروف عالميا _





_الدرس الاول : حل منشأ كامل باستخدام برنامج robot concrete structure_

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/16105150...ot_Structural_Analysis_Professional_2009.html

_الدرس الثاني : حل اطار خرساني_ 

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/109844568/9efdaf25/_1__introaxes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868205/834f8e43/_2__columnbeams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109840168/169690ae/_3__supports.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109844968/97e75641/_4__loading.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868233/410178b5/_5__load_combination.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/109868212/4302aa1/_6__result_view.html

_الدرس الثالث : multi story_ 

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/111683721/1da1fcda/_1__introaxes.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/111683726/83c56979/_2__columns.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112282422/942b2cd7/_3__marginal_beams.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112674933/ce453448/_4__flat_slab.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696488/a782d1b2/_5__loading.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696536/a20c4f49/_6__wind.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696521/2573ebab/_7__load_combination.html

_الدرس الرابع : flat slab design_

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/112696465/47b08081/_8_-_flat_slab_1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112696443/9ce54736/_9__flat_slab_result.html


_الدرس الخامس : دراسة وتصميم السلالم stairs_

_روابط التحميل_

http://www.4shared.com/file/112821081/95aa912/_1_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112823159/19e4fdd1/2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112837755/a6dd73af/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112839947/bb8979fb/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112842423/8747d226/_5_online.html


_الدرس السادس : slab with opening_

روابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/112854887/6bd471bd/_1___.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112866047/24dbdd52/_2_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112867343/994cc077/_3_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112874429/5591e34/_4_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/112874414/50c5314a/_5_online.html


*الدرس السابع : تصميم الأساسات* 

*رابط التحميل :*

http://www.4shared.com/file/115217690/653cec93/__online.html


*الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم* 

*روابط التحميل *

http://www.4shared.com/file/116509176/e6c1060b/1_online.html 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/11659279.../2_online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/11694810.../3_online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/11695394.../4_online.html*
*http://www.4shared.com/file/116983894/b1921af8/5_online.html* 
*http://www.4shared.com/file/116983884/a8892bb9/6_online.html* 
http://www.4shared.com/file/117046046/9777136e/7_online.html


الدرس التاسع ( design of cables )

http://www.4shared.com/file/121749048/d8f62c5e/cables.html


الدرس العاشر: التسليح النظري للبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/121919910/566185a6/___online.html


الدرس الحادي عشر 

التسليح الحقيقي للبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/121941830/68c12a8c/___online.html 


الدرس الثاني عشر 

تصميم البلاطات المائلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/121941833/f1c87b36/__online.html



الدرس الثالث عشر

design and drawing of concrete beams

روابط التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/123363398/766d0c71/beam1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363375/965f5d42/beam2.html


الدرس الرابع عشر : design and drawing of columns

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124999655/2b739776/columns.html

رابط لجميع الدروس

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/12279686/7c946038/sharing.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط لتحميل البرنامج 

*رابط تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركة*

*http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet...12&id=11818169*

رابط الكراك

http://www.4shared.com/file/110980572/bfcf9bc4/New_Folder.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

روابط أخرى رابيد شير للبرنامج للمهندس انس رمضان وروابط فورشير للبرنامج للمهندس عمر نجاد

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151017.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

رابط اخر للبرنامج وهو ملف تورنت للاصدار2010

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachments/33307d1232228585-o-demonoid.com-o_autodesk_robot_structural_analysis_professional_2009_working_keygon_4937964.877.rar

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ا*لي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الكوداك قبل التشغيل*

*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها

_وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة لاستكمال باقي الدورة التعليمية_


_واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء_​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود.......ونرجوا ان تستمر _ علي نفس المشاركة لاستكمال باقي الدورة التعليمية_


----------



## eng abdallah (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فوفومو (19 يونيو 2009)

اسال الله العزيز القدير ان يجزي المهندس محمد قنديل والاخ smsmaaa30كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة وان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته امين


----------



## anass81 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## فوفومو (19 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر مرة اخرى 

لكن الروابط للموضوع الثالث ( multi story )
الرابط الأول +الرابط الثاني + الرابط الرابع 

هذه الروابط لا استطيع تحميلها 

وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

جميع الروابط تعمل اخي ارجو اعادة المحاولة


----------



## hoiyemen (19 يونيو 2009)

Thanks A lot for your great contribution
Thanks once Again


----------



## hadjira (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية.. 

سؤال صغير.. الملفات المرفوعة كافية لتعلم البرنامج من الصفر؟؟ أم أنها أمثلة داعمة للمستخدم الذي يعرف ألف باء البرنامج؟؟ 

سؤالي كوني لم أجرب العمل على البرنامج بعد  

جزاك الله خيراً.... ولك تحيــــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

الملفات عبارة عن دروس للشرح من الالف الي الياء وهي مفيدة لكل من يريد ان يتعلم البرنامج بسهولة


----------



## Abo Fares (19 يونيو 2009)

شكراً أخي.. تم نقل الدرسين الخامس والسادس إلى المشاركة الأولى..

مع تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

الحمد لله الذي هدانا لهذا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سارية عثمان (20 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فـــــــــيك.


----------



## amrnijad (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخي على الدروس القيمة
وحبييت لو تعمل دروس وتكثف شرح التصميم في الروبوت للعناصر الانشائية الشائعة بالتفصيل الممل لو تكرمت,كتصميم الجسور والاعمده والبلاطات والتطرق لكل تفاصيل التصميم من كودات ومعاملات وجرافيكات للتسليح كل هذه مواضيع شيفة وغنية بالمعرفه الهامه للمهندس لان معظم الشروح تشرح لك استخراج القوى والاجهادات للقطاعات وهذا ماتعمله كل البرامج لانها وكما تعلم تعمل على مفهوم العناصر المنتهية وكلها ستعطيك نفس القيم للعزوم وقوى القص , لكن لو توفقت وتمكنت من شرح التصميم للروبوت ومافيه من مميزات تضاهي البرامج الاخرى فقد جئت لنا كلنا المبتدئ والمتقدم فايده كبيرة, خاصة وكما ارى ان الروبوت سيكون عما قريب البرنامج المتداول عند كل الشركات بكون اتوديسك اشترت البرنامج.
هذا وجزالك الله خير على ما قمت به الا الان.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود وسوف تتوالي الدروس لتعميق الخبرة في التعامل مع برنامج الروبوت نرجو التواصل.....


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (24 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التثبيت من المشرف


----------



## سارية عثمان (24 يونيو 2009)

الاخت الكريمة ارجو التوضيح ،هل الدرس الاول فقط يخص cbsوباقي الدروس من الدرس الثاني تخص روبوت،ام ماذا !!


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 يونيو 2009)

الدرس الاول هو مثال لكيفية تمثيل منشأ ببرنامج concrete building structures 
اما باقي الدروس فهي امثلة باستخدام برنامج robot الشهير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يونيو 2009)

*انتظروني في تصميم الاساسات ببرنامج robot*

انتظروني في تصميم الاساسات ببرنامج robot

اليوم علي منتدانا


----------



## سارية عثمان (26 يونيو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> انتظروني في تصميم الاساسات ببرنامج robot
> 
> اليوم علي منتدانا



بارك الله فيك ،وجزاك عنا كل خير.


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يونيو 2009)

رابط من حلقة الاساسات لحين رفع الباقي

http://www.2shared.com/file/6460271/672bcf94/2_online.html


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يونيو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> رابط من حلقة الاساسات لحين رفع الباقي
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/file/6460271/672bcf94/2_online.html


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
روابط ال 2shared وال zshare لا تعمل بمصر
برجاء الرفع على أى رابط آخر
وجزاكم الله خير
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Aymen (28 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررر اخير الكريم علي هذه الدروس المفيده


----------



## أسد الفرات (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يوليو 2009)

انتظروني في باقي الحلقات علي المنتدي


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (1 يوليو 2009)

اخى العزيز اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الطيب وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يوليو 2009)

*الدرس السابع : دراسة وتصميم القواعد*

اخواني الاعزاء كما وعدتكم هذا رابط الحلقة كاملة لتعليم تصميم الاساسات ببرنامج robot 

وهذا رابط التحميل :​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/115217690/653cec93/__online.html​ 

وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي هذه المشاركة ارجو التواصل​ 
واسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## anass81 (1 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء كما وعدتكم هذا رابط الحلقة كاملة لتعليم تصميم الاساسات ببرنامج robot
> 
> وهذا رابط التحميل :​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/115217690/653cec93/__online.html​
> ...



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً , تم إضافة الرابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 
مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## صابرينا11 (3 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع هام جدا الف شكر لصاحب الدروس 
حاولت تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة لكن البرنامج 30 يوم تجربة لمن هم من سكان كندا او امريكا 
كيف يمكنني التنزيل للبرنامج لو سمحت؟


----------



## KOOOTI (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاكمل الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وفعلا لك من ي كل الدعاء لك بالتوفيق والخير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 يوليو 2009)

اشكركم على الردود الجميله


----------



## الطالب سامي (4 يوليو 2009)

أسال الله العلي القدير ان يوفقك ويزيد من أمثالك ويبارك لك في عملك إنة ولي ذلك والقادر عليه 


مشكوووووووووووور أخي على هذا العمل


----------



## الطالب سامي (4 يوليو 2009)

*الطالب سامي*

أسال الله أن يبارك لك في عملك ويزيدك من عملة 



ومشكووووووووووووور أخي على عملك هذا


----------



## أسد الفرات (5 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي smsmaaa30 على المجهود الرائع
ولكن لدي استفسار عن الدرس الأول الخاص ببرنامج Autodesk Concrete Building Structures حيث أن الدروس تنتهي بالجزء الثامن دون تحليل الأحمال وإيجاد حديد التسليح
أرجو منك التوضيح
ومشكور مرة ثانية


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> مشكور أخي smsmaaa30 على المجهود الرائع
> ولكن لدي استفسار عن الدرس الأول الخاص ببرنامج Autodesk Concrete Building Structures حيث أن الدروس تنتهي بالجزء الثامن دون تحليل الأحمال وإيجاد حديد التسليح
> أرجو منك التوضيح
> ومشكور مرة ثانية


 
الدرس الاول للتعريف بامكانيات البرنامج وقد تم فيه شرح جميع الخطوات الي خطوة النتائج فهناك نوعان من الحل اما عن طريق التصدير الي برنامج روبوت وهذا مقصدنا او عن طريق حلها بالبرنامج نفسه
.....الخلاصة....
ان برنامج الروبوت ذو امكانيات اكبر في عرض النتائج واظهار التسليح اكبر من برنامج cbs

اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في ردي وانتظروني في باقي الحلقات علي نفس المشاركة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 يوليو 2009)

صابرينا11 قال:


> الموضوع هام جدا الف شكر لصاحب الدروس
> حاولت تنزيل البرنامج من موقع الشركة لكن البرنامج 30 يوم تجربة لمن هم من سكان كندا او امريكا
> كيف يمكنني التنزيل للبرنامج لو سمحت؟


 
هذا رابط للبرنامج التجريبي اما الكراك في المشاركة وهو شغال 

Do you want Autodesk® Robot™ Structural Analysis Professional 2010 trial?!

So go here

http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/mform?siteID=123112&id=12031356 

Then fill up the form with and download direct from autodesk . Size = 1,49 GB





multilanguage​ 


رابط اخر للبرنامج وهو ملف تورنت للاصدار2010


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachme...fessional_2009_working_keygon_4937964.877.rar


----------



## أسد الفرات (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكور أخي smsmaaa30 كفيت ووفيت


----------



## odwan (6 يوليو 2009)

والله لا أجد كلمات تكون على هذا القدر من المجهود الطيب والمتميز والرائع
بارك الله فيك أخي المبارك ونفع الله بك وحفظك
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## baraka2003 (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الدروس الممتازه


----------



## سامسامسامسام (6 يوليو 2009)

مجهود كبير 
ننتظر المزيد
بورك فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يوليو 2009)

انتظروني في الدرس الثامن :

دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم

جاري الرفع

نسألكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## مهندس احمد2007 (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير بس انا عندى مشكله
البرنامج قفل عندى و عايز اشغله فمش عارف
لذلك ياريت تبعت ليا نسخة برنامج بالكراك و طريقه تفصيليه لتشغيله و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## سنا الإسلام (8 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخواني علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في مزيد من الحلقات


----------



## mhany80 (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 يوليو 2009)

_الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم_

الرابط الثالث :

http://www.4shared.com/file/116948104/7d70f03e/3_online.html

الرابط الرابع :

http://www.4shared.com/file/116953948/f4d88618/4_online.html

جاري رفع الثلاث روابط الاخري للدرس 
اسف علي التأخير نظرا لبطيء النت وبطيء عملية رفع الملفات​ 
ارجو من المشرف اضافة الرابط للمشاركة وشكرا​


----------



## anass81 (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب , تم إضافة الروابط للمشاركة الأولى


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> _الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم_
> 
> الرابط الثالث :
> 
> ...


 
_باقي الروابط_

الرابط الخامس :

http://www.4shared.com/file/116983894/b1921af8/5_online.html

الرابط السادس :

http://www.4shared.com/file/116983884/a8892bb9/6_online.html

يبقي رابط واحد جاري رفعه 

ارجو من المشرف اضافة الرابط للمشاركة وشكرا​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 يوليو 2009)

الرابط السابع والاخير :

http://www.4shared.com/file/117046046/9777136e/7_online.html


----------



## baraka2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول وبرجاء مراجعة الملف الرابع من الاستيل لان الصوت مكتوم فيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## baraka2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

هل يقوم البرنامج بعمل وصلات لحام ايضا ولو ممكن اتمني من حضرتك عمل فيديو لطريقة عمل هذه الوصلات ولك مني خالص الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 يوليو 2009)

baraka2003 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود المبذول وبرجاء مراجعة الملف الرابع من الاستيل لان الصوت مكتوم فيه ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

اخي العزيز تمت اعادة تسجيل الحلقة الرابعة في اول الحلقة الخامسة نظرا لكتم الصوت وشكرا


----------



## أسد الفرات (10 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي smsmaaa30
ولكن لدي ملاحظة حول إيجاد حديد التسليح في المنشآت الخرسانية، حيث ألاحظ عدم التركيز على هذه الخطوة (المهمة) من قبل المعدّ.
هل من الممكن أن تخصص درس حول خطوة إيجاد حديد التسليح؟
تقبّل مروري.
وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## amrnijad (10 يوليو 2009)

مشكور
لكن كان معي مشاركة ولم ترد عليها طلبت منك معرفة بالتفصيل خطوات التسليح والنتائج ومثل ماتكرم اسد الفرات التوسع في أيجاد حديد التسليح للعناصر الانشائية العامه من جسور وأعمدة وبلاطات


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 يوليو 2009)

amrnijad قال:


> مشكور
> لكن كان معي مشاركة ولم ترد عليها طلبت منك معرفة بالتفصيل خطوات التسليح والنتائج ومثل ماتكرم اسد الفرات التوسع في أيجاد حديد التسليح للعناصر الانشائية العامه من جسور وأعمدة وبلاطات


 
اعذروني اخواني علي التاخير نظرا لظروف سفري وجاري التحضير....


----------



## amrnijad (11 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> اعذروني اخواني علي التاخير نظرا لظروف سفري وجاري التحضير....


منتظرين دروسك يابشمهندس ايمن
وشكراً مقدماً


----------



## أسد الفرات (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
من بعد إذن الأخ smsmaaa30 هذا الرابط يحتوي على الكتاب الذي يستعين به المعد في شرح البرنامج.
ارتأيت تنزيله زيادة في الفائدة.
وهو من إعداد د. م. بشار خاناتي:
http://www.zshare.net/download/62527574aa0d0042/


----------



## baraka2003 (11 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من بعد إذن الأخ smsmaaa30 هذا الرابط يحتوي على الكتاب الذي يستعين به المعد في شرح البرنامج.
> ارتأيت تنزيله زيادة في الفائدة.
> وهو من إعداد د. م. بشار خاناتي:
> http://www.zshare.net/download/62527574aa0d0042/


 جزاك الله خيرا بس الرابط دا مش شغال بمصر ممكن رابط اخر ولك خالص شكري


----------



## أسد الفرات (12 يوليو 2009)

الأخ الكريم baraka2003 هذا رابط آخر أرجو أن يكون شغال بمصر
http://www.MegaShare.com/1226125
إذا لم يشتغل عندك أرجو إخباري


----------



## baraka2003 (12 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> الأخ الكريم baraka2003 هذا رابط آخر أرجو أن يكون شغال بمصر
> http://www.megashare.com/1226125
> إذا لم يشتغل عندك أرجو إخباري


 انا عاجز جدا عن الشكر علي سرعة الاستجابه والرابط زي الفل وجزاكم لله خيرا


----------



## أسد الفرات (12 يوليو 2009)

baraka2003 قال:


> انا عاجز جدا عن الشكر علي سرعة الاستجابه والرابط زي الفل وجزاكم لله خيرا


 العفو أخي الكريم هذا واجبي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الردوداً
انتظروني مع المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> الأخ الكريم baraka2003 هذا رابط آخر أرجو أن يكون شغال بمصر
> http://www.MegaShare.com/1226125
> إذا لم يشتغل عندك أرجو إخباري


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرابط لا يعمل وايضا ارابط ال zshare لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفعه على رابط آخر
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (12 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسد الفرات (13 يوليو 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الرابط لا يعمل وايضا ارابط ال zshare لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفعه على رابط آخر
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 السلام عليكم يا أخت أميرة
الروابط شغالة لكن على ما يبدو المواقع محجوبة في منطقتك (أرجو التوضيح من قبلك)
وهذا رابط ثالث إن شاء الله يكون شغال عندك
وإن ما اشتغل حددي أنت الموقع المناسب لإنزال الملف
http://www.mediafire.com/?vomlzxjmzwm


----------



## سنا الإسلام (14 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> السلام عليكم يا أخت أميرة
> الروابط شغالة لكن على ما يبدو المواقع محجوبة في منطقتك (أرجو التوضيح من قبلك)
> وهذا رابط ثالث إن شاء الله يكون شغال عندك
> وإن ما اشتغل حددي أنت الموقع المناسب لإنزال الملف
> http://www.mediafire.com/?vomlzxjmzwm


 
تم تحميل الملف 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني علي تعاونكم وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


----------



## البرنس رامى (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يابشمهندس وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (16 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## theblackbat (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
بداية اتوحة بالشكر و خالص الدعاء و التمنى بان يجعل الله هذا العمل خالصا لوجةة الكريم و ان يجزل لك الثواب فانة اهل لذلك

و لكنى فمت بتحميل ropot structual analysis 2010 و وجت احتلافات كبيرة بين النسخة على جهازة و ما يتم اعداد الدروس على اساسة 
حتى اننى لم اجد مكان لادخال الجدات و ارجو منكم سرعة الافادة و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> هذا رابط للبرنامج التجريبي اما الكراك في المشاركة وهو شغال
> 
> do you want autodesk® robot™ structural analysis professional 2010 trial?!
> 
> ...


 

اخي الكريم هذه روابط متعددة لتحميل البرنامج اتمني ان تنفعك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكوره اختي الكريمه ونرجوا استكمال الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 يوليو 2009)

انتظروني اخواني اليوم علي المنتدي مع مزيد من الدروس


----------



## سامسامسامسام (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
استاذنا الفاظل smsmaaa30 
نحن بانتظار بقية الدروس المفيدة جدا
ويا حبذا لو تكمل الموظوع بدروس عن autocad structural detailing (طبعا اذا كانت لك دراية بهذا البرنامج)
في الاخير تقبل فائق تحياتي
والى الامام سويا على درب العلم


----------



## eng-yassin (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس1400 (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس1400 (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود لرائع


----------



## أسد الفرات (30 يوليو 2009)

أرجو من الأخوة الكرام مشاهدة الملفات بتمعن قبل الرد


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

الدرس التاسع ( design of cables )

http://www.4shared.com/file/121749048/d8f62c5e/cables.html

ارجو من المشرف اضافة المشاركة الى باقى الروابط
وانتظرونى في مزيد من الدروس والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

ارجو من المشرف اضافة المشاركة الى باقى الروابط


وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


اسأل الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا 

م / أيمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكور مهندس ايمن علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

*الدرس العاشر: (التسليح النظري للبلاطات)*

الدرس العاشر

التسليح النظري للبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/121919910/566185a6/___online.html

انتظروني في مزيد من الدروس

م / ايمن محمد قنديل
​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (31 يوليو 2009)

*مشكور مهندس ايمن علي الشرح الرائع*
جزاك الله كل خير في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## baraka2003 (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسد الفرات (31 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس العاشر​
> 
> التسليح النظري للبلاطات​
> http://www.4shared.com/file/121919910/566185a6/___online.html​
> ...


 أخي الكريم، الأمانة العلمية تتطلب أن تذكر أنك أخذت الفيديو من الموقع:
http://www.robotoffice.com/n/hrh_flm/044_films_robot.htm
وأنه ليس من إعدادك
أرجو من الأخوة الكرام الدخول إلى هذا الرابط لرؤية الدروس​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

الدرس الحادي عشر 

التسليح الحقيقي للبلاطات

http://www.4shared.com/file/121941830/68c12a8c/___online.html 


الدرس الثاني عشر 

 تصميم البلاطات المائلة

http://www.4shared.com/file/121941833/f1c87b36/__online.html

ارجو من المشرف ان يضيف الروابط الي باقي السلسلة

وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


م/ أيمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 يوليو 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> أخي الكريم، الأمانة العلمية تتطلب أن تذكر أنك أخذت الفيديو من الموقع:
> http://www.robotoffice.com/n/hrh_flm/044_films_robot.htm
> وأنه ليس من إعدادك
> 
> أرجو من الأخوة الكرام الدخول إلى هذا الرابط لرؤية الدروس​


 

لقد ذكرت في اول حلقة بعنوان( cables) انني قد جئت بتلك الفيديوهات من مواقع اجنبية وذلك للانتقال الي المستوي( advanced) واعتقد انني اشرح علي الفيديو والروابط موجودة عليه وهذا يثبت صحة كلامي ارجو من الاعضاء التأكد من صحة كلامي ارجو أن يكون مجال النقد في المجال البناء والا فلا داعي للاستمرار........ ... ارجو من المشرف المراجعة....... 

واخيرا تلك الدروس التي اعدها هي خدمة مني لاخواني لوجه الله لااريد منكم جزاءا ولا شكورا 

هذا وبالله التوفيق

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------



## baraka2003 (31 يوليو 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> لقد ذكرت في اول حلقة بعنوان( cables) انني قد جئت بتلك الفيديوهات من مواقع اجنبية وذلك للانتقال الي المستوي( advanced) واعتقد انني اشرح علي الفيديو والروابط موجودة عليه وهذا يثبت صحة كلامي ارجو من الاعضاء التأكد من صحة كلامي ارجو أن يكون مجال النقد في المجال البناء والا فلا داعي للاستمرار........ ... ارجو من المشرف المراجعة.......
> 
> واخيرا تلك الدروس التي اعدها هي خدمة مني لاخواني لوجه الله لااريد منكم جزاءا ولا شكورا
> 
> ...


 مهلا اخي العزيز اخينا اسد الفرات لايقصد اي انتقادات بل انه واحد من الكثيرين الذين يدعون لك وجزاك الله خيرا علي الدروس القيمه التي تقدمها لنا


----------



## أسد الفرات (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم smsmaaa30
أولا أرجو من الأخوة الذين شاهدوا الدروس بدقة فقط أن يناقشوا هذا الموضوع
ثانيا يجب عليك أخي الكريم أن تتمكن من البرنامج بصفة جيدة حتى تعطي دروسا تعليمية حوله
فواضح لكل من يشاهد هذه الدروس أنك تستخدم البرنامج للمرة الأولى
فلا يكفي أن تأخذ الخطوات من كتاب الدكتور بشار خاناتي (والذي لم تشر إليه) لتقوم بإعداد دروس تعليمية حول برنامج لم تتمكن منه بعد
وهذه أمثلة لما أقول وأرجو لمن يريد الرد أن يطلع على هذه الأمثلة قبل الرد حتى يكون الرد على بينة:
الدرس الاول : حل منشأ كاملباستخدام برنامج robot concrete structure
الجزء الثاني: hollow block
الملاحظة: استغرقت وقتا طويلا وأنت تحاول تعريف البلاطة hollow block ولم تستطع وحاولت أن تعرفها كمرة كمرة (وهذه طريقة خاطئة) ولم تستطع أيضا
الدرس الثالث: multi story
load combination
الملاحظة: في آخر الدرس تقول أنه سوف نشاهد النتائج الحلقة القادمة، ولكن لم يكن هناك حلقة قادمة لأنك انتقلت إلى موضوع آخر ولم تكمل هذا الموضوع
الدرس الرابع: flat slab design
الملاحظة: تقول أنك قمت بتصميم البلاطة مع أنك قمت بإيجاد أحمال العزوم والقص فقط ولم تصمم البلاطة إلا إذا كان عندك إيجاد الأحمال هو التصميم
هذه مجرد أمثلة ولا يتسع المجال لكل الملاحظات
ثم تقول " لقد ذكرت في اول حلقة بعنوان( cables) انني قد جئت بتلك الفيديوهات من مواقع اجنبيةوذلك للانتقال الي المستوي( advanced)" إذا بأي حق تضع على هذه الفيديوهات (إعداد م/ أيمن محمدقنديل) 
تقول " ارجو أن يكون مجال النقد في المجال البناء والا فلا داعي للاستمرار" أرجو منك أن تخبرنا عن مفهومك للنقد البناء
أرجو أن تتقبل ملاحظاتي وأن تكون عندك القدرة على تقبل الانتقاد والقدرة على الاعتراف بالأخطاء
وأرجو من الأخوة الكرام أصحاب التخصص مشاهدة الدروس بتمعن ويعطونا رأيهم


----------



## سامسامسامسام (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا احد اللذين يريدون التعلم
وقد وجدت في دروس م / ايمن محمد قنديل ما يفيدني
ويكفي ان يلقي احدنا نظرة على المنتديات الهندسية العربية ليلاحظ مدى انتشار هذه الدروس
اذن لمن لم تعجبه هذه الدروس فليعطنا احسن منها و سنكون له شاكرين
واظن ان اضعف الايمان ان نقدر من يعطينا من وقته الكثير دون مقبل
وارجو ان لا يتحول هذا الركن التعليمي الى ركن لنقاش افلاطوني
والسلام عليكم


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

بدايةً أشكر الأخ المهندس أيمن محمد قنديل على جهده الكبير الواضح المبذول في هذا الموضوع.. جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء، وبارك الله فيك، ونفعك، ونفع بك... 



أسد الفرات قال:


> السلام عليكم smsmaaa30
> أولا أرجو من الأخوة الذين شاهدوا الدروس بدقة فقط أن يناقشوا هذا الموضوع
> ثانيا يجب عليك أخي الكريم أن تتمكن من البرنامج بصفة جيدة حتى تعطي دروسا تعليمية حوله
> فواضح لكل من يشاهد هذه الدروس أنك تستخدم البرنامج للمرة الأولى
> ...


 

أهلاً أخي أسد الفرات، الله يعطيك العافية... 

حقيقةً بعض المشاكل عندي في سرعة النت جعلتني أخفف قليلاً من متابعتي لبعض المواضيع التي تحتاج سرعة تحميل كبيرة، ومنها هذا الموضوع، فلم أحمل إلا أول الملفات فيه....... وبإذن الله سأصلح أمور سرعة النت في غضون أسبوع، وسأتابع بجدية كالسابق....

بخصوص نقل الفيديوهات، والاعتماد على شرح معين من كتاب معين... لا أرى أي مشكلة في ذلك، فهو شرح ذاتي وقراءة معينة لمرجع معين، فما المشكلة في ذلك؟؟... أعتقد يجب علينا شكر الأستاذ م. أيمن على جهده في استثمار أي مرجع معين وإيصاله لنا بطريقته الخاصة.. 

بخصوص الملاحظات، الله يعطيك العافية...... أي ملاحظة معينة حبذا لو يتم الإشارة لها، وبالتالي تتم المناقشة حولها بينك وبين الأخ أيمن وبيننا نحن المتابعين.. وبالتالي يستدرك الأخ أيمن ما فاته، ونستفيد نحن من النقاش، وتستفيد أنت في حال قراءة النقطة المعينة قراءة غير دقيقة 100%.. 

هدف زميلنا من الموضوع هو تقديم الفائدة، وهدفنا هو الاستفادة..... النقض البناء مقبول ومحبذ، والهدف هو الاستفادة أولاً وأخيراً... 

الموضوع للتثبيت بهدف استثماره بشكل أكبر والنقاش حوله..

بارك الله بكم جميـــعاً، ولكم جميـــــعاً تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## ذايد2030 (1 أغسطس 2009)

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــر


----------



## أسد الفرات (1 أغسطس 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> بدايةً أشكر الأخ المهندس أيمن محمد قنديل على جهده الكبير الواضح المبذول في هذا الموضوع.. جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء، وبارك الله فيك، ونفعك، ونفع بك... ​
> 
> 
> ...


 مشكور أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
أحترمك وأحترم رأيك
يؤسفني أنك لم تشاهد ملفات الفيديو قبل أن تضع رأيك والذي أنا متأكد بأنه لن يكون مثلما لو أنك شاهدت هذه الملفات لما هو معروف عنك من خبرة وعقلية علمية لا يمكننا إلا أن نحترمها
لقد أرسلت إلى الأخ معدّ الفيديوهات من البداية ووضحت له أنه إذا لم يكن متمكنا من البرنامج لا يمكنه أن يقدم ملفات تعليمية عنه.
فالمشكلة هي ليست أن معد الملفات ارتكب أخطاء (والتي يمكن أن يرتكبها أي مهندس مهما كان علمه وخبرته) بل المشكلة أن معد الملفات يواجه صعوبة واضحة في تنفيذ الأوامر الخاصة بالبرنامج، وعندما يعجز عن حل المشكلة التي يواجهها يتركها دونما حل وينتقل إلى موضوع آخر كما (ذكرت سابقا).
هذا رأيي وأرجو ألا أكون قد أسأت إلى أحد، وهذه آخر مشاركة لي بهذا الموضوع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Abo Fares (2 أغسطس 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم أبو الحلول
> أحترمك وأحترم رأيك
> يؤسفني أنك لم تشاهد ملفات الفيديو قبل أن تضع رأيك والذي أنا متأكد بأنه لن يكون مثلما لو أنك شاهدت هذه الملفات لما هو معروف عنك من خبرة وعقلية علمية لا يمكننا إلا أن نحترمها
> لقد أرسلت إلى الأخ معدّ الفيديوهات من البداية ووضحت له أنه إذا لم يكن متمكنا من البرنامج لا يمكنه أن يقدم ملفات تعليمية عنه.
> ...


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم أسد الفرات... الله يعطيك العافية، وأشكر لك اهتمامك بالأمانة العلمية.... 

بالنسبة لما تفضلت به، أفهم كلامك تماماً وأقدر أهميته... لذا أرى أن تتم مناقشة الهفوات أو الأخطاء أو أو أو.... وأعتقد بذلك يمكننا جميعاً الاستفادة من خبراتكم.. 

لن تكون مشاركتك الأخيرة في الموضوع، ننتظر مشاركات المناقشة  

تقبل تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## محمودالدماسي (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## رمزي2009 (5 أغسطس 2009)

هذا عمل رائع ويستحق الشكر وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل 
لو ممكن الرابطة الاول الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة معدنية مكونة من اطارت متوازية والتعرف علي مراحل التصميم 
الرابطة لا تعمل ممكن رفعها من جديد ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكر كبيرللمهندس ايمن على مجهودة الكبير بغض النظر عن اى اخطاء او هفوات
فلة جزيل الشكر على ايصالة الشرح لنا بطريقتة وايضا مجهودة ووقتة فى اعداد الدروس .
واشكر اسد الفرات على نقدة وان كنت ارى انة قاسيا واتمنى منة ان يوضح لنا بالفيديو تصحيح الاخطاء طالما انة متمكن من البرنامج..........


----------



## مهندس أمين (5 أغسطس 2009)

أشكر أسد الفرات على ملاحظاته
وأقول أن الأخطاء التي ارتكبها صاحب الموضوع هي أخطاء منهجية ناتجة عن عدم تمكن من البرنامج
كان عليه ألا يستعجل بعمل الموضوع قبل أن يتقن البرنامج
ولكن نشكره على مجهوده ورغبته في تقديم المساعدة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أغسطس 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_

بداية اشكر المشرف القدير أبو الحلول علي وقته الثمين وارائه السديدة وأشكر كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا العمل ووصوله لكافة الاعضاء... 

اشكر الاخ أسد الفرات علي انتقاداته التي دفعتني علي ضرورة الاستمرار في شرح الدروس مع ملافاة الهفوات والثغرات ...

اخواني الاعزاء لقد قمت باعداد تلك الفيديوهات وقد اردت بها ان اصل بعلم جديد الي عالمنا العربي وان نكون اول السباقين للوصول اليه فقد رايت الكثير من المنتديات تهتم بالموضوع وتعرض تلك المشاركة وقد حاولت في كل فيديو بداية من الاول وحتي اخر فيدو اصدرته ان اتلافي كل خطأ قابلته في حلقة سابقة وسوف استمر باذن الله...

اتمني أن تكون تلك الفيوهات قد افادت الناس ولو بالقليل وانتظروني في المزيد من الفيدوهات التي سوف احرص فيها علي المزيد من الدقة...

واخير وليس اخرا 

سيظل علم العلم خفاقا عاليا مادمنا نحن من يسعي لذلك 

تقبلو مني خالص الشكر ولمشرفنا العزيز وفقك الله الي مايحبه ويرضاه


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

م / ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

أسد الفرات قال:


> السلام عليكم smsmaaa30





أسد الفرات قال:


> أولا أرجو من الأخوة الذين شاهدوا الدروس بدقة فقط أن يناقشوا هذا الموضوع
> ثانيا يجب عليك أخي الكريم أن تتمكن من البرنامج بصفة جيدة حتى تعطي دروسا تعليمية حوله
> فواضح لكل من يشاهد هذه الدروس أنك تستخدم البرنامج للمرة الأولى
> فلا يكفي أن تأخذ الخطوات من كتاب الدكتور بشار خاناتي (والذي لم تشر إليه) لتقوم بإعداد دروس تعليمية حول برنامج لم تتمكن منه بعد
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برنامج الروبوت برنامج قيم وجزى الله خيرا مهندس ايمن لمحاولته ايصال المادة العلمية ومحاولة بذل المجهود والوقت دون مقابل حتى ان لم يكن متمرسا جيدا للبرنامج يكفيه انه اعطى من وقته وجهده لشرح ورفع الشروحات لمحاولة افادة الآخرين 
واذا كان حضرتك تجيد هذا البرنامج اكثر منه فلتتفضل بتقديم الأفضل بدلا من الانتقاد الذى يؤدى الى ايقاف جهد الآخرين
فالتجعل هذا النقد بناء اما بتقديم افضل مما قدمه او على الاقل مناقشته فيما تعثر فيه حتى يستفيد الجميع من هذه المناقشات
كما ان لحضرتك مطلق الحرية اذا وجدت ان هذا الشرح سئ لهذه الدرجة وانه لن يمكنك الاستفادة منه الا تستعين به ولتوفر مجهود تحميل هذه الدروس ولتترك غيرك يستفيد باى شئ ولو القليل ممن ليس عندهم فكرة اصلا عن البرنامج ليكن هذا لهم ولو مجرد بداية تفتح الطريق لتعلم البرنامج والخوض فيه بعد ذلك 
أما من ناحية استعانته باى كتاب أو شروحات أجنبية فهذا ليس عيبا فهو لم ينقل الموضوع كما هو بل استعان به وأضاف الشرح بشكل آخر وليكن على الأقل باللغة العربية لاتاحة الفرصة لافادة اكبر عدد من الزملاء
هذا مجرد راى وليبارك الله فى كل من يحاول مساعدة الآخرين ليس لاى شئ سوى لله 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (6 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور*

مشكور مهندسة اميرة علي الرد الجميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ومثل تلك الردود الجميلة هي التي ستدفعني الي ضرورة تكملة السلسلة التعليمية للوصول الي المرحلة المنشودة باذن الله

م/ايمن محمد قنديل​


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي مهندس ايمن على جهودك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
اخي مهندس ايمن انا واحد من الذين قامو بتحميل الدروس وصدقني استفدت منها كثيرا حيث اني لم 
اكن اعرف شيئا عن البرنامج ولكن بعد اطلاعي على الدروس تكونت عندي المبادئ الاولية يعني 
بداية التعلم وبدات باستخدامة وساحاول ان اطور نفسي فية ان شاء الله فلكل شئ بداية ...
حتى وان كانت بداية بسيطة , وارجو ان لا يقلل من عزيمتك ما ذكرة الاخ الكريم وتاكد اننا استفدنا من الدروس 
على الاقل اتحدث عن نفسي فتوكل على الله ونحن متابعين معك .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أغسطس 2009)

الدرس الثالث عشر

design and drawing of concrete beams

روابط التحميل


http://www.4shared.com/file/123363398/766d0c71/beam1.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/123363375/965f5d42/beam2.html


اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس

اسالكم صالح الدعاء​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (7 أغسطس 2009)

*الدرس الثالث عشر (design and drawing of concrete beams )*

​ 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

جزاك الله كل خير اخي مهندس ايمن على جهودك الطيبة وبارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل ما يحبة ويرضاة 
اخي مهندس ايمن انا واحد من الذين قامو بتحميل الدروس وصدقني استفدت منها كثيرا حيث اني لم 
اكن اعرف شيئا عن البرنامج ولكن بعد اطلاعي على الدروس تكونت عندي المبادئ الاولية يعني 
بداية التعلم وبدات باستخدامة وساحاول ان اطور نفسي فية ان شاء الله فلكل شئ بداية ...
حتى وان كانت بداية بسيطة , وارجو ان لا يقلل من عزيمتك ما ذكرة الاخ الكريم وتاكد اننا استفدنا من الدروس 
على الاقل اتحدث عن نفسي فتوكل على الله ونحن متابعين معك .*


مشكور اخي علي الرد الجميل​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخي مهندس ايمن علي شروحاتك ونرجو منك ان تستكمل الشرح حتي نستفيد جميعا منه
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس البادية 3 (7 أغسطس 2009)

×××××××××××××××××

مشاركة مسيئة تم تحريرها... المشرف


----------



## مهندس البادية 3 (7 أغسطس 2009)

×××××××××××××××××

مشاركة مسيئة تم تحريرها... المشرف


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أغسطس 2009)

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل..*

للأسف... مهندس البادية (ذو الأسماء المتعددة)، يسيء لنفسه (بأسمائه المتعددة)... ربما لا يعلم أن القضية مكشوفة تماماً للمشرفين والإداريين، والشخص معروف تماماً لنا... وفي حال تكرر هذه المشاركات ستصبح القضية مكشوفة أيضاً للأعضاء، وسيتم التشهير عن الاسم الحقيقي... 

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## التوأم (8 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيرا فى الدنيا والاخيرة ومجهود مشكور علية وشرح جميل


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (9 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله خيراً م.أيمن لقد قمت بتحميل كل الشروحات
واصل وكلنا نتعلم ويكفي أنك قدمت شيئاً جديداً يخدم المهندسين العرب 
*


----------



## عادل ععع (9 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووووووووووور علي الجهد


----------



## khaledaed (9 أغسطس 2009)

اسال الله العزيز القدير ان يجزي المهندس المهندس أيمن خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة وان يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناته امين وان ينصرة على كل حاقد .


----------



## bahi-dz (11 أغسطس 2009)

و الله أي كلمة شكر لاتكفي لإعطائك حقك فأدعو من الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
و نفع بك إخوانك المهندسين ان شاء الله.


----------



## herosemsem (12 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله ... جزاك الله خيرا يا أخى


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


 
جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ايمن
وفي انتظار الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## khaledaed (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندى سؤال صغير .. ازاى أفعل الكراك لبرنامج robot 2010 حيث يعطينى نسخة لمدة 30 يوم فقط
وجزاك الله خيرايا باشمهندس . أيمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أغسطس 2009)

khaledaed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عندى سؤال صغير .. ازاى أفعل الكراك لبرنامج robot 2010 حيث يعطينى نسخة لمدة 30 يوم فقط
> وجزاك الله خيرايا باشمهندس . أيمن


 
طريقة تفعيل الكراك سهلة ومبسطة فقط انسخ الكراك من ملف الكراك وضعه في مسار البرنامج او مكان التسطيب تحصل علي نسخة مجانية مدي الحياة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 أغسطس 2009)

*الدرس الرابع عشر : design and drawing of columns*

الدرس الرابع عشر : design and drawing of columns

رابط التحميل

http://www.4shared.com/file/124999655/2b739776/columns.html

انتظروني في مزيد من الدروس​


----------



## م حسنين علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخيرعن هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور مهندس ايمن في انتظار الجديد ان شاء الله


----------



## الفارس الشريف (16 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مجهود رائع بحق
ممكن شرح كيفية التحميل من موقع البرنامج


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
وجارى التحميل


----------



## shaher66 (17 أغسطس 2009)

أود شكر المهندس ايمن قنديل على هذا الجهد الطيب وياريت يتكرم بتحميل رابط الدرس السابع و أول رابط في الدرس الثامن لأنها لا تعمل لدي أو أن الملفات محذوفة من الموقع و له جزيل الشكر .​


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا والله يبارك فيك*​


----------



## التوأم (17 أغسطس 2009)

smsmaaa30 قال:


> الدرس الرابع عشر : Design and drawing of columns
> 
> رابط التحميل
> 
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب


----------



## ابو المعمارى (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الموضوع جميل ورائع لاكن لا يمكن فتحه من جهازى واشكر مجهودكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء والسلام


----------



## mnci (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزيتم الخير جميعا
.....................0


----------



## رابح بنينال (18 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك. لكن الفيديو الأول الخاص بالدرس الثامن غير متوفر


----------



## khaledaed (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك ياباشمهندسنا العزيز.


----------



## جميل ابو النور (18 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير وجعل هذا في ميزان اعمالك:20:


----------



## m7md y7ia (18 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يجزيك خير ان شاء الله ويارب يكون العمل دى فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في مزيد من الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2009)

رابح بنينال قال:


> بارك الله فيك. لكن الفيديو الأول الخاص بالدرس الثامن غير متوفر


 
جار رفع الملف اخي العزيز


----------



## ila (20 أغسطس 2009)

*جميل*

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 أغسطس 2009)

*روابط جديدة وشغالة للدرس السابع والثامن*



shaher66 قال:


> أود شكر المهندس ايمن قنديل على هذا الجهد الطيب وياريت يتكرم بتحميل رابط الدرس السابع و أول رابط في الدرس الثامن لأنها لا تعمل لدي أو أن الملفات محذوفة من الموقع و له جزيل الشكر .​


 

اخي العزيز هذه روابط للدروس اعدت رفعها

الدرس السابع : تصميم الاساسات


http://www.4shared.com/file/115217690/653cec93/__online.html


الدرس الثامن : دراسة منشأة من اطارات متوازية

الرابط الاول :

http://www.4shared.com/file/116509176/e6c1060b/1_online.html


اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا

وانتظروني في المزيد من الدروس​


----------



## eng.nohaa (20 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير ,


----------



## keyhistory (20 أغسطس 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور م ايمن وكل عام وانت خير


----------



## عبدالرحمن سباق (21 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## mohamed elgohary (23 أغسطس 2009)

برجاء اعادة رفع الدرس السابع وشكرا


----------



## بولزرق (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## darsh50 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي*


----------



## eng.mma2012 (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الموضوع 





مجهود رائع يستحق التقدير


----------



## عبده الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

Ithank you onthe stresses


----------



## عبده الشمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله الف خير على الجهود المبذوله


----------



## صباح الانوار (26 أغسطس 2009)

*عن أبي أمامة الباهلي. قال:*
*سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول *
*"اقرؤوا القرآن. فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه. اقرؤوا الزهراوين: البقرة وسورة آل عمران. فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان. أو كأنهما غيايتان. أو كأنهما فرقان من طير صواف. تحاجان عن أصحابهما. اقرؤوا سورة البقرة. فإن أخذها بركة. وتركها حسرة. ولا يستطيعها البطلة".*
*قال معاوية: بلغني أن البطلة السحرة.*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة


----------



## مصعب عمران (27 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ياباشمهندس ايمن علي المجهود المقدر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وانتظروني في الجديد


----------



## magdy kassim (28 أغسطس 2009)

:30::30::30::30::30: كل عام وأنتم بخير وتحيه طيبة لكل أعضاء هذا المنتدي وأشكرك أخي علي هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## magda (28 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك
لايصح هذا النقد الهدام
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس أمين (29 أغسطس 2009)

"لا يكن أحدكم إمعة يقول: إن أحسن الناس أحسنت، وإن أساءوا أسأت، ولكن وطنوا أنفسكم إن أحسن الناس أن تحسنوا، وإن أساءوا أن تجتنبوا إساءتهم"


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليك مهندس ايمن
كل سنة وانت طيب
كنت اود ان اسأل سؤال 
ما الفرق بين برنامجي 
Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 
و
Tekla Structures V15.0

وشكرا لك جزيلا


----------



## engahmedatef (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
أخيك في الله أحمد ثالثه مدني


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة لله وبركاته

*روابط للبرنامج شاملا الكراك *

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313838/ARSAP2010.part01.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238313836/ARSAP2010.part02.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340866/ARSAP2010.part03.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238340880/ARSAP2010.part04.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238364997/ARSAP2010.part05.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238365152/ARSAP2010.part06.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383791/ARSAP2010.part07.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/238383851/ARSAP2010.part08.rar

هذه الروابط منقولة من موقع المهندس انس رمضان من هذا الملتقى

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*اخي العزيز مهندس هاني

لقد طلبت مني توضيح حول الفرق بين برنامج (autodesk robot) وبرنامج (tekla structures) 

اما عن الاول : autodesk robot 

فهو خاص بتحليل وتصميم المنشأت الخرسانية او المعدنية ويزيد عن برامج التحليل الانشائي الاخري بانه يخرج لوح للتسليح

اما عن الثاني : tekla structures

فهو برنامج لاخراج وانهاء اللوح بعد عملية التصميم فيقوم باعطاء لوح كاملة الابعاد والمساقط وهو يصلح للخرسانة ومميز جدا في الاستيل وسوف تتعرف علي ذلك في بقية الدروس ان شاء الله

ارجو ان اكون قد وفقت في الرد

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (1 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الجهد المبذول جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## sheex (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ونرجو الاستمرااااااااااااااااار


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني قريبا مع الجديد في برنامج الروبوت


----------



## عامر البنا (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اذكركم ونفسى بكثرة الصلاه والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني في المزيد علي منتدانا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 سبتمبر 2009)

انتظروني اليوم في الجديد علي منتدانا 






اسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## باسل حلب (6 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على مجهودك جزاك الله خير


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (7 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع
وارجو مراجعة رابط التحميل الخاص بالدرس السابع ( الاساسات )
وشكرا


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (7 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.علاء الدين ش (7 سبتمبر 2009)

أتمنى أن تستمر بتزويدنا بمثل هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء هذا رابط لكل دروس برنامج الروبوت التي اعددتها مجمعة ليسهل الوصول اليها 



http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/12279686/7c946038/sharing.html


اسال الله ان ينفعكم بها

واسالكم صالح الدعاء


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مجهود تشكر عليه جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو الاستمرار


----------



## E : ahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you 
you are the best


----------



## E : ahmed (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لو يستطيع احد ان يرسل لي محاضرات دورة التكيف والتبريد 


يكون مشكور


----------



## مهندسة رقية (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للك على هذا المجهود الذى لم اتوصل اليه بعد !!!
هل يمكن رفعه فى مكان اخر غير 4shared.com


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسة رقية قال:


> شكرا للك على هذا المجهود الذى لم اتوصل اليه بعد !!!
> هل يمكن رفعه فى مكان اخر غير 4shared.com


 

اختي العزيزة رقية ان عملية اعادة رفع الملفات سوف تستغرق وقتا طويلا جدا ولقد اخترت موقع 4 shared لانه الموقع الوحيد الذي اجمع عليه معظم الاعضاء ارجو اعادة المحاولة .... وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (10 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## ing.mohamed_lemine (13 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل البرنامج شغال


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

لكن لو سمحت يمكن تعديل رابط البرنامج لانى مش عارف انزله؟؟؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> لكن لو سمحت يمكن تعديل رابط البرنامج لانى مش عارف انزله؟؟؟؟


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t151017.html


----------



## عممر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ويفتح عليك بوركة ياآخي مشكور


----------



## عممر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جازاك الله , أسلوب رائع في توصيل المعلومة ومبسط ,نريد من الأخو الكرام المشرفين أن الربط الدرس السبع لايعمل.
وبارك الله في الجميع .


----------



## هاله النجار (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير 
بس عندى سؤال هو كدا الدروس خلصت؟؟ولا لسه؟؟
لان فى الموضوع مكتوب ستتوالى الدروس


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2009)

عممر قال:


> جازاك الله , أسلوب رائع في توصيل المعلومة ومبسط ,نريد من الأخو الكرام المشرفين أن الربط الدرس السبع لايعمل.
> وبارك الله في الجميع .


 
تم تعديل الرابط --------------------


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 سبتمبر 2009)

محمد دهشورى قال:


> لكن لو سمحت يمكن تعديل رابط البرنامج لانى مش عارف انزله؟؟؟؟


 
تم اضافة روابط اخرى للبرنامج بالموضوع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## fs_2066 (20 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المجهودات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## samerr (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جداجدا وجزاك الله خيرا انا نزلت بعض الملفات ولكن نزلو صوت فقط هل خطا فى التحميل ارجو المساعدة .:82:


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## mido_132 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ألف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا والله الموفق


----------



## محمد بدرى جابر (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن اطلب شرح وافي للبرنامج معه البرنامج نفسة


----------



## نبيه زهوة (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم و لكن ممكن تحمل البرنامج بعيدا عن الرابيد شير لأنه لا يعمل في سوريا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HISHAM" (5 أكتوبر 2009)

أرجو توضيح كيف نعمل كراك للبرنامج وشكرا


----------



## zamzam (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## samerr (6 أكتوبر 2009)

*الف شكر*

يعجز اللسان عن شكر الباش مهندس ايمن على هذا المجهود الجبار وجزاك الله كل خير 
واريد ان اسأل عن برنامج ( بروكون ) وهو برنامج تحليل انشائى مثل الروبوت ايهما افضل بالنسبة للمبتدئين؟ واذا كان من الممكن توفير فيديوهات تعليمية عن هذا البرنامج وكذلك برنامج الساب .
ومزيدا من التألق يا باش مهندس ايمن, وتحياتى لابو الحلول المشرف الممتاز.:75:


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزيل الشكر لكل الاعضاء الكرام الذين ابدعونا بردودهم الجميلة ومشاركاتهم الفعالة كل عام وانتم بخير

م/ايمن محمد قنديل*​


----------



## م. فادي كيسو (13 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

انتظروني في المزيد من الشروحات قريبا علي منتدنا


----------



## samerr (16 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو الافادة ياباش مهندس ايمن عن برنامج بروكون وهل يوجد له برامج تعليمية ام لا​


----------



## م.صهيب (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
تم تنصيب البرنامج ومش عايز يتفتح اي عند عمل كلك علي البرنامج بتظهر صور البرنامج و بتختفي وبس
بالله عليكم ان كان هناك حل قولولي عليه ارجو المساعدة


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

يا باشمهندس الله يمكرمك البرنامج دة مش عايز ينزل معايا يا ريت تنزلي الرابط وطريقه التحميل


----------



## أيمن الساعدي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي الكريم وعني سوال غير متعلق بالشروحات وهو عند تحميل الملفات لم تضهر علي شكل فيديو وإنما ظهرت علي شكل صوت فقط نرجو من الأخوه الذين لديهم درايه بمشكلتي توجيهي بماذا أفعل شكرا .........


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

هام جدا

الي جميع الاعضاء الذين يعانون من مشاكل في عرض الفيدو يجب عليهم تحميل ذلك الوداك قبل التشغيل

وقد راجعت جميع الروابط وجميعها يعمل

مشكور جدا علي الردود الجميلة

وانتظروني في الجديد قريبا جدا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 أكتوبر 2009)

رابط لاقوي الكوداكس :

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/k_lite_Mega_codec_pack.htm


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :*

انتظروني في الجديد مع عالم الطرق :







​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الجميلة وفي انتظار ردودكم وتعليقاتكم*​


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الخير اينما كنت وحيثما نزلت 
وشكرا خاص للمهندس ايمن قنديل


----------



## mamaxwla (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك، الف الف شکر...*​


----------



## mamaxwla (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا یا اخوان،رغم ادخال الکراک الی البرنامج،ولکن بقي البرنامج ترایال لثلاثین(٣٠) یوما،فما الحل یا اخوان،ارجو المساعدة و شکرا...


----------



## اميره شاهين (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر علي المجهود الكبير انا عندي طلب لو ممكن برنامجprokon البرنامج نفسه واي حاجه لتعليمه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_mostafa1 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المجهود


----------



## مجدى سليمان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى العزيز
جزاك الله خير الجزاء على مجهودك العظيم
ولكن وجدت شرح برنامج Autodesk concrete building
فهل من الممكن رفع البرنامج مع الكراك حتى يتم الإستفاده منه
ألف شكر


----------



## احمد بنوان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الجهود وبارك الله فيكم 
هل يوجد تكملة لفيديو حل الاطار الخرساني يظهر التصميم الانشائي الكامل ومقاطع التسليح؟؟؟؟؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مجدى سليمان (12 نوفمبر 2009)

لم أجد برنامج Autodesk Concrete Building Structure وإحتمال تم الإستغناء عنه حيث أن برنامج Robort به نفس الخصائص 
أرجو التوضيح ومن عنده البرنامج نرجو منه وضع رابط التحميل وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## maghrib (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك*


----------



## rodwanq (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المواد القيمة 
ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايناس قيس نجم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## gami. (17 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي علي ما تقدمه لنا من شروحات
واريد منك اعاده رفع الرابط الاول في الدرس الاول لانه لم يكتمل التحميل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة وانتظروني في المزيد قريبا جدا*​


----------



## أحمد صلاح عبود (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله كل خير إن شاء الله.. تم تحميل جميع الدروس (14 درس) بنجاح


----------



## eng.alfa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mahmoud bakeer2009 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*حقيقة يعجز لساني عن وصف امتناني .... جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء*


----------



## المساح ع (6 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل ...
أشكرك من كل قلبي على جهدك المخلص في هذه الشروح المهمة للبرنامج وأعتبرك أنا شخصياً المرجع الحي الوحيد لتعليم هذا البرنامج على مستوى المهندسين العرب وأطلب إليك أخي العزيز متثاقلاً أن تصمم لنا مبنى ذو مسقط من وحي الواقع وفق ملف فيديو على هذا البرنامج المهم وأن تشرح كيف نبدأ بتصميم عناصر المبنى من حيث الكمرات والأعمدة والبلاطات والأساسات وإذا كان هناك امكانية لدراسته زلزالياً...أشكرك مرة أخرى وأتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وأتمنى أن يكون هناك رد من حضرتك إذا أمكن....


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الي كل اخواني الاعزاء جزيل الشكر علي الردود الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (11 ديسمبر 2009)

المساح ع قال:


> أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل ...
> أشكرك من كل قلبي على جهدك المخلص في هذه الشروح المهمة للبرنامج وأعتبرك أنا شخصياً المرجع الحي الوحيد لتعليم هذا البرنامج على مستوى المهندسين العرب وأطلب إليك أخي العزيز متثاقلاً أن تصمم لنا مبنى ذو مسقط من وحي الواقع وفق ملف فيديو على هذا البرنامج المهم وأن تشرح كيف نبدأ بتصميم عناصر المبنى من حيث الكمرات والأعمدة والبلاطات والأساسات وإذا كان هناك امكانية لدراسته زلزالياً...أشكرك مرة أخرى وأتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وأتمنى أن يكون هناك رد من حضرتك إذا أمكن....


 

انتظرني قريبا جدا في المطلوب


----------



## salim salim (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك جاري التنزيل


----------



## المهندسة تقوى (13 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (15 ديسمبر 2009)

والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*والله تلك الكلمات العطرة هي التي تدفعني الي ضروة تقديم كل ماهو جديد من اجلكم 

شكرا علي المرور الكريم*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*أول تعليم فيديو عربي لبرنامج (( Autodesk Revit Structures 2010)) للمهندس / أيمن قنديل *​ 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169608.html*​ 





​


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمودشمس (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ويعطيك العافية


----------



## refaey (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود اكثر من رائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك صدقة جارية وبارك الله فيك ولك وعليك يا باشمهندس/أيمن قنديل 
وفى انتظار روائعك القادمة


----------



## usa101 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## engeahmad (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شي أكثر من رائع


----------



## ابراهيم محمد الحسن (22 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يفتح عليك ويزيدك علم وينور طريقك , مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## kosillh00077 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

ياجماعة هذا الرابط لايشتغل عندي كل ادخل الموقع لايتحمل اي شي ارجوكم افيدوني لاني عايز اتعلم البرنامج


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (15 يناير 2010)

*جزاكم الله كل خير،و بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا للمهندسة هالة لان الروبط التي اعطتنا تعمل بشكل جيد واخيرا استطعت تحميل الدروس


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (17 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## عيد حماد (19 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووور جدا"


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (20 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## محمد 977 (20 يناير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكووووووووووووووووووور 
الف الف الف شكر من صميم القلب 
تسلم الأيادي


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

المساح ع قال:


> أخي المهندس أيمن قنديل ...
> أشكرك من كل قلبي على جهدك المخلص في هذه الشروح المهمة للبرنامج وأعتبرك أنا شخصياً المرجع الحي الوحيد لتعليم هذا البرنامج على مستوى المهندسين العرب وأطلب إليك أخي العزيز متثاقلاً أن تصمم لنا مبنى ذو مسقط من وحي الواقع وفق ملف فيديو على هذا البرنامج المهم وأن تشرح كيف نبدأ بتصميم عناصر المبنى من حيث الكمرات والأعمدة والبلاطات والأساسات وإذا كان هناك امكانية لدراسته زلزالياً...أشكرك مرة أخرى وأتمنى لك دوام التوفيق وأتمنى أن يكون هناك رد من حضرتك إذا أمكن....


 

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الردود


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)




----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 يناير 2010)

اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 يناير 2010)

تم التثبيت فى هذا الموضوع

*مثبــت:* موضوع برامج هندسية - شامل - شروحات، واستفسارات

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عماد516 (25 يناير 2010)

*برنامج cbs*

أخي العزيز
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
و جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس القيمة
أود أن أسألك حول برنامج CBS : لقد قمت بتطبيق درسك كاملاً ولكن البرنامج كان يعطيني رسالة تتعلق بالبلاطة hollow block و هي unspport beam وعندما أضغط نعم على رسالة الخطأ تتلون الأعصاب بلون أخر 
أرجو منك أن تعطيني حلاً لهذ المشكلة مع أنني رسمت الأعصاب كما ورد في شرحكم لحل المسألة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sreem (28 يناير 2010)

والله مو عارفين كيف نشكركجزاكالله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 فبراير 2010)

عماد516 قال:


> أخي العزيز
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> و جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس القيمة
> أود أن أسألك حول برنامج cbs : لقد قمت بتطبيق درسك كاملاً ولكن البرنامج كان يعطيني رسالة تتعلق بالبلاطة hollow block و هي unspport beam وعندما أضغط نعم على رسالة الخطأ تتلون الأعصاب بلون أخر
> ...


 

وذلك لان المنشأ غير متزن لذلك فقم بعمل نمذجة للموديل مرة اخري واعد الحل


----------



## majdiotoom (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد516 (6 فبراير 2010)

*Cbs*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أرجو منك أن توضح لي ما المقصود بكلمة نمذجة 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## غيث عبدوني (6 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا انت بالفعل انسان رائع


----------



## نبيل حنا (8 فبراير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / م/أيمن
شكرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة فى كل البرامج الأنشائية وأود أن أطلب عمل upload لبرنامج robot حيث اننى قمت بعمل download ل 17 ملف المضغوطة ولكنها لم يتم فكها بسبب مشكلة فى احد الملفات لذلك أرجو ضغط البرنامج وتحميله ثم تنزيله وفكه للتاكد من انه يعمل جيدا واعتذر عن أننى أثقل عليك ولكنى أتعشم فيك خيرا

م/ نبيل حنا


----------



## بيسان87 (8 فبراير 2010)

مجهود كبير جدا 

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الفاضل

لكن لو انه الروابط ليست على الفور شير لانه ما بيدعم الاستكمال

بعيد وبكرر شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بيسان87 (8 فبراير 2010)

> * الأخ الفاضل / م/أيمن
> شكرا على مجهوداتك الرائعة فى كل البرامج الأنشائية وأود أن أطلب عمل upload لبرنامج robot حيث اننى قمت بعمل download ل 17 ملف المضغوطة ولكنها لم يتم فكها بسبب مشكلة فى احد الملفات لذلك أرجو ضغط البرنامج وتحميله ثم تنزيله وفكه للتاكد من انه يعمل جيدا واعتذر عن أننى أثقل عليك ولكنى أتعشم فيك خيرا
> 
> م/ نبيل حنا*​



حاول انك تنزل اخر نسخة من برنامج فك الضغط والافضل انك تنزل نسخة الكريستال ممكن يكون المشكلة من البرنامج
واذا ما نفع هل الشي *حاول انك تعيد تنزيل البرنامج من خلال هذه الروابط وهي على السيرفر السريع الميديا فاير**للتحميل اضغط هنا 
*


*انا حملت البرنامج وبشتغل عليه 100%
*​


----------



## thewizard0 (8 فبراير 2010)

شكرا للمهندس أيمن قنديل على المجهود و التعب في الشروحات للبرنامج و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## AL_SALLAMI (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياباش مهندس


----------



## ali_structure (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ايها المهندس الرائع ايمن قنديل والله انت اكثر من رائع
وزكاة العلم تعليمه
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## kholito (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## budymd (22 فبراير 2010)

the video is not open ,there is only sound ...how can i open it as a video or what program may open it ? please replay


----------



## wsim (28 فبراير 2010)

الأخ المهندس ايمن المحترم :
منذ فترة قصيرة وانا عم تابع شروحاتك للروبوت وcbs مشكور جدا على تعبك وربي يوفقك ويعطيك العافة بس عندي استفسار لو تتكرم - عند انشاء الجسور لبناء كامل بالcbs البرنامج بيحلل الجوائز على انها جوائز باستناد بسيط كما أدخلتها حضرتك بالمثال لكن الواقع في عزوم ند المساند وفي الكود السوري نعتمد تخفيض العزوم عند نقاط الاستناد بنسبة 15% كذلك الامر بالنسبة للبلاطات عم بتعرفها بالنمذجة بلاطة بلاطة ( استناد بسيط ) ياريت تتكرم بتوضيح هذه النقطة في البرنامج
كما ان تعريف بلاطة الهوردي اعطى اخطاء عند التحليل ؟؟ 
ايضا عملية نقل البناء كاملا الى الروبوت لتحليله واظهار النتائج -- واكون من الشاكرين جدا @


----------



## eng.yoka (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على جميع شروحاتك وجعلها في سبيل خدمة العلم و المسلمين
وننتظر المزيد
وارجو منك متابعة اسئلة الاعضاء و افادتنا باجوبتها
انا مازلت في مرحلة التحميل ولكنهم يثيرون نقاط هامة
و بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قم بتحميل الكودكس من هذا الرابط وتشغيله بالجهاز وان شاء الله تعمل الملفات صوت وصورة


http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html*​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

wsim قال:


> الأخ المهندس ايمن المحترم :
> منذ فترة قصيرة وانا عم تابع شروحاتك للروبوت وcbs مشكور جدا على تعبك وربي يوفقك ويعطيك العافة بس عندي استفسار لو تتكرم - عند انشاء الجسور لبناء كامل بالcbs البرنامج بيحلل الجوائز على انها جوائز باستناد بسيط كما أدخلتها حضرتك بالمثال لكن الواقع في عزوم ند المساند وفي الكود السوري نعتمد تخفيض العزوم عند نقاط الاستناد بنسبة 15% كذلك الامر بالنسبة للبلاطات عم بتعرفها بالنمذجة بلاطة بلاطة ( استناد بسيط ) ياريت تتكرم بتوضيح هذه النقطة في البرنامج
> كما ان تعريف بلاطة الهوردي اعطى اخطاء عند التحليل ؟؟
> ايضا عملية نقل البناء كاملا الى الروبوت لتحليله واظهار النتائج -- واكون من الشاكرين جدا @


 

سوف اقوم بشرح هذا الجزء في حلقات قادمة


----------



## ateffahmy (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك


----------



## YOUSRIF (15 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## algos (15 مارس 2010)

i can,t this ? please ...how do i down load


----------



## e_y.a.s (15 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ونفعك ونفع بك*​


----------



## eng dody (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo7up (16 مارس 2010)




----------



## youneskari (18 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*


----------



## youneskari (18 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *


----------



## eng_badr505 (25 مارس 2010)

بجد جزاكم الله خيرا ............... انا عشت فتره خارج البلاد العربيه من ضم واميز الاشياء اللى انا شوفتها فى الغرب هو تبادل المعرفه والمعلومات ولكن يكون داخليا فقط يعنى مش حد عربى او غريب عن بلادهم محدش فيهم بيخبى معلومه او معرفه او برنامج مهم انا وهزا خلق اصيل من اخلاق الاسلام ولكن تحلوا هم به ونحن اصحابه تخلينا عنه وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون :::::::::::ليه مانعملش ثوره ونسميها ثورة تبادل المعرفه وتكون فى كل المجالات


----------



## أبوبصير (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور سيد أيمن بالتوفيق


----------



## concordia-eng (24 أبريل 2010)

thanks brother


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (25 أبريل 2010)

]مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## علي حاطوم (27 أبريل 2010)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## هندسة الصعيد (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير اخونا المهندس ايمن لكن اما عندي مشكلة انا بعد ما نزلت البرنامج مش قادرة اسطبة علي الكمبيوتر الصفحة بتفنح ولكن اول ما اضغط علي install بيكون غير فعااااااااااااال ارجو الرد مشكووووووووور اخونا العزيز


----------



## م الجراني (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.thamir (19 يوليو 2010)

يا باش مهندس قنديل ،أريد من حضرتك أن تدلني على الفرق ما بين برنامجي robot وrevit 
وشكرا


----------



## laribi abd errahim (29 أكتوبر 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*_​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم هل بالامكان اعادة ارفع على المييافاير لو امكن ذلك


----------



## nour990 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن يابشمهندس ايمن ترفع الدروس كلها على ابط واحد ميديافاير يدعم الاستكمال لأن الفورشيرد بيخلينى استنى 6 او 7 دقايق قبل كل تحميل داغير انه لايدعم الاستكمال وانا عندى النت بيفصل ويجى كتير 
بعد اذنك لو ممكن ترفعها على الميديافاير 
وعلى فكرة دى اول مشاركة ليا بس احب اشكرك على كل مواضيعك
متابعك باستمرار
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجو من اخواني اصحاب النت ذو السرعات العالية اعادة رفع الحلقات علي موقع المديا فير ليسهل وصولها لجميع الاعضاء لتعم الفائدة*​


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (16 يناير 2011)

الف الف شكرا ياباشا مهندس ايمن قنديل وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## نبيل محمد احمد سال (16 يناير 2011)

ربنا يفتح عليك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس ايمن على الرد ارجو من السادة المشرفين الاستجابة الى طلباتنا الاخوة وانا اصحاب النت المتقطع واعادة رفع الدروس على الميديافاير وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*​


----------



## salah-best (13 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر للمهندس أيمن قنديل انها صدقة جارية في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله.


----------



## معروف باشا (19 مارس 2011)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخى الكريم ايمن قنديل 
جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت
لكن لو تكرمت اخى بأعادة رفع الجزء السادس من *الدرس الثاني : حل اطار خرساني
لأنة معطوب
وجزاك الله كل خير
 *


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بيكم


----------



## jason bourn (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك
الدرس الثاني الرابط اخير لا تعمل​


----------



## engawyyy (21 أبريل 2011)

*كلمة شكر*

ولا اى كلمة شكر ممكن توفيك حقك بصراحه يا بشمهندس ايمن على مجهودك الجبار واللى بجد بيدل على انك شخصيه محبه للخير ونشر العلم بين اقرانك وربنا يجعله ف ميزان حسناتك ويكون زخر ليك على سد ثغره من ثغار العلم ف الهندسه المدنيه ,اكثر الله من امثالك من حامى الثغار ومسدديها,
ولى عندك رجاء او من الاخوه اللذين قامو بتحميل كل الدروس ان يعيدو علينا رفع بعض الاجزاء (الاتى ذكرها)
نظرا لانتهاء صلاحية الروابط وكى يتثنى لنا ان ننهل من هذا النهر الصافى والمسوغ للشاربين بفضل الله ثم بفضل المهندس ايمن من خلال هذا المنتدى المحترم ومشرفيه الاكفاء العلماء اسال الله ان يجزيهم خيرا عن هذا كله 
* الروابط كالاتى:*
1- الرابط السادس من الدرس الثانى (حل اطار خرسانى )
2- الرابط الثالث من الدرس الثالث ( multi-story )
3- الرابط الاول والثالث والرابع والخامس من الدرس الخامس ( السلم )
4- الرابط الاول والثانى من الدرس الثالث عشر ( design, drawing of concrete beam )
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه :11:


----------



## engawyyy (22 أبريل 2011)

الا من منقذ


----------



## تنوب قنوى (22 أبريل 2011)

ألف شكر لك وبغض النظر عن أية تعليقات...فما تقومون به لايقوم على مصلحة مادية...وأية أخطاء قد تحصل نحن نغفرها ونبقى على تقديرنا الكبير لجهوكم وبارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أبريل 2011)

انشاء الله قريبا احاول ارفعلكم الروابط المعطوبة

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engawyyy (23 أبريل 2011)

نرجو ذلك ف اقرب وقت ممكن يا بشمهندس ايمن حتى لا تضيع علينا الفائده وجزاك الله عنى شخصيا كل خير وعن كل من تعلم منك حرفا كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (24 أبريل 2011)

جهد مبارك
ولكن أخوتي لمذا تضعون جميع الروابط 4shared
هذا الموقع غير داعم للإستكمال
واللي عندو انترنت بطيئ مثلي...سوف يعاني أشد المعاناة
جزاكم الله كل خير إذا كان بامكانكم رفعها على Mediafire


----------



## moharc2007 (8 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## عاصم88 (12 يوليو 2011)

هل التحميل للبرنامج من موقع *الشركة متاح أم يحتاج لمقابل 
وجوزيت الخير
*


----------



## عاصم88 (12 يوليو 2011)

* وإن كان متاحاً فكيف يكون التحميل من الموقع لأني أتغلب كثيراً في **هذا الخصوص*
*وشكرا*​


----------



## laid87 (13 أغسطس 2011)

الرجاء تجديد *الروابط المعطوبة من قظلكم
*


----------



## mahmood taha (14 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى من احد الاعضاء ان يتكرم برفع الملفات مره اخرى على روابط مثل الميديافير لان الروابط القديمه كلها اتشالت وله جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## en_mustafa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*Thanks*


----------



## en_mustafa (18 سبتمبر 2011)

البرنامج من تصميمك 
اذا تسمحلي ان احولة الى صيغة exe
,وشكرا جزيلا لمجهودك


----------



## wagih khalid (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdo780 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم اخوي أيمن ...
انا طالب جامعي هندسة مدنية .. استفدت الكثير من دروسك .. والحمد لله
اريد منك طلب بخصوص موضوعك :-
تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج (( Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis 2010 ))
على الرابط :-

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=139403

وهو انه هنالك بعد الروابط معطوبة وهي بالترتيب كالأتي:-

الملفات الناقصة
2- الرابط السادس من الدرس الثانى (حل اطار خرسانى )
3- الرابط الثالث من الدرس الثالث ( multi-story )
5- الرابط الاول والثالث والرابع والخامس من الدرس الخامس ( السلم )
6- الرابط الاول والثالث من الدرس السادس slab with opening
8-الرابط الثاني والخامس والسابع من الدرس الثامن fram 3d
11- الرابط الاول والثاني من الدرس 11
13- الرابط الاول والثانى من الدرس الثالث عشر ( design, drawing of concrete beam )

وارجو منك اعادة رفعها رجاء...لتعم الفائدة... ولك منا جزيل الشكر*


----------



## عاصم88 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
أرجو الافادة حول كيفية عمل التفعيل *Activation* للبرنامج لأنه يعطي فترة 30 يوم بعد تنزيله على الجهاز وبعد انقضاء المدة يطلب عمل التفعيل وذلك لاستمرارية عمل البرنامج


----------



## شادى اليمانى (17 ديسمبر 2011)

11111


----------



## ابو الايثار (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس ( ايمن ) وجزاه الله خير ولكن كما قال الاخ ( abdo780 ) الروابط التي ذكرها فعلا معطوبة نرجوا من مهندسنا العزيز ايمن او احد من الاخوان الذي يمكن انت تكون عنده ان يعيدها للموقع . مع امنباتنا لكم بالموفقية لما هو خير لامتنا العربية والاسلامية .


----------



## civil.85 (13 يناير 2012)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر للباش مهندس أيمن قنديل وللقائمين على المنتدى..

ولكن هناك بعض الروابط غير صالحة أو تم حذفها من الموقع بطلب من شركة AutoDesk كما هو مكتوب على تلك الروابط المحذوفة..

فأتمنى لو يتم رفع هذه الروابط على مواقع رفع أخرى حتى تعم الفائدة لمن لم يستفد منها بعد..


----------



## نيفين احمد حسن غبو (13 يناير 2012)

*طلب عاجل و ارجو النظر اليه بعين الاعتبار*

السلام عليكم

اولا أود أن اشكر المهندس الرائع أيمن قنديل على هذه الدروس المهمة فى التحليل الانشائى باستخدام الروبوت و على الجهد و التنسيق لهذه الدروس و لكن لى طلب مهم فقد لاحظت ان هناك روابط تم الغاءها و بالتالى فان هناك دروس لا تكتمل كما ان السيرفير المرفوع عليه الدروس بطىء جدا و هناك من اشار الى هاتين المشكلتين فى الردود على الموضوع و لكن لم يستجب أحد بحيث يتابع الموضوع.
لذا أرجو من صاحب الموضوع المهندس ايمن قنديل إعادة رفع الدروس على موقع الميديا فاير لانه سريع و كذلك يدعم استكمال التحميل حتى لا يضيع هذا المجهود و يتسنى للجميع الاستفادة من الدروس.

و لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان على هذا المجهود


----------



## w samir (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## halimovitch (18 يناير 2012)

w samir قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


ارفعوا لنا الدروس المعطوبة من فضلكم


----------



## remstereo (18 يناير 2012)

هناك روابط معطوبة ارجو اعادة رفعها


----------



## عاصم88 (24 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم​أتساءل عن أن هناك من اشار الى وجود العديد من المشاكل فى الردود على الموضوع و لكن لم يستجب أحد بحيث يتابع الموضوع.
أرجو من البشمهندس أيمن متابعة الردود وكذلك الادارة والاشراف 
وتقبلوا تحياتي القلبية​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (15 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم هل بالامكان اعادة الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## eng-mqedra (21 مارس 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكور جدا بشمهندس ايمن على مجهوداتك المتواصلة ملاحظ انشغالك في الاونة الاخيرة لغيابك عن الملتقى,,,, برجاء منك رفع الشروحات لانها غير موجودة على هذا المنتدى وكذلك الامر على كل المنتديات " بالنسبة للروبوت المستوى1" ولا يهم رفعهم على اي مكان ميديافير او فورشير ... الف شكر مرة اخرى


----------



## el-saqrawy (5 أبريل 2012)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## easy المحلاوى (28 أبريل 2012)

ياريت اعده الرفع على ميدا فاير


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (16 مايو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل كلها


----------



## nabil12 (22 يونيو 2012)

ارجو المساعدة لم استطيع التحميل

بارك اله فيك​


----------



## nabil12 (2 يوليو 2012)

موضوع ممتاز لكن الروابط لا تعمل أرجو اعد التحميل ...والله لا تعمل. شكرا.


----------



## eng mohamad1988 (2 يوليو 2012)

ارجو تصحيح الروابط لانها كلها لا تعمل ويظهر 
The file link that you requested is not valid.
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يوليو 2012)

*جميع فيديوهات تعليم برنامج robot 2010 مرفوعة ع اليوتيوب*



*learn robot-isolated footing*


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD422627E32A91BC1&feature=view_all

*robot-slab with open*



http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL372E9529141EDEA5&feature=view_all


*learn robot structures-stairs*



http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE3491B0E9CD5C3C2&feature=view_all


*robot -beams*




http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL38EAD69C38BB958E&feature=view_all


*التحويل من revit الي robot*




http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1785490347FB707C&feature=view_all


*robot structures-slabs*



http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL1BE11F0BB785570F&feature=view_all


*تعليم برنامج robot structure-columns*

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLB5EE7E885781ECD6&feature=view_all



*robot structure-frame 3d*


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLAF8AE62175D51404&feature=view_all


*robot structures-frames 2d*


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA850F2872083731A&feature=view_all
​


----------



## nabil12 (8 يوليو 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مرمر88 (12 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير ولكن روابط فور شير لا تعمل


----------



## nabil12 (19 يوليو 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م ابراهيم محمد يحي (7 أغسطس 2012)

*يسعدني الانضمام الى هذا الملتقى العملاق , فقد لقيت فيه ضالتي من المراجع والكتب والمشاركات . شكراُ للجميع Eng.Ibrahim*​


----------



## بدون اي اسم (8 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا على مجهودك... الله يعطيك العافية..


----------



## medhat12k1 (17 سبتمبر 2012)

links are not avaliable....please upload againnnnnnn....thnx


----------



## ahmed7788 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

مهندس ايمن
بارك الله فيك
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed7788 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

اتمنى أن يوفقك الله ويجعل كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك 
من بلد الرسول لك الف مليون تحية احترام وتقدير


----------



## khaled gamal negm (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو من فضلكم تجديد الروابط او وضع روابط اخرى للتحميل وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## بيكوك (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الروااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط لا تعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمل
أرجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوك تجددها يا باشمهندس 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد تيسير الغمري (9 أكتوبر 2012)

ليش ولا رابط بيفتح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو ترفعو ع الميديا فير افضل


----------



## saidgc (9 أكتوبر 2012)

الموضوع قديم (سنة 2009)


----------



## al batsh (12 أكتوبر 2012)

لكم جزيل الشكر واخص الشكر والتقدير للمهندس ايمن قنديل على الموضوع الفوق الرائع ولكن جميع الروابط غير متاحة وبنظري هذا الموضوع رهيب جدا ويجب استمرار عمله في الملتقى The file link that you requested is not valid.
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[h=1]*دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير
*[/h]*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t158147-15.html



*​


----------



## ahmed_saber2021 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل الرجاء اعادة الرفع وشكرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 نوفمبر 2012)

مهندس/أيمن قنديل قال:


> *دورة التصميم الاحترافية ببرنامج robot بروابط فورشير وميديافير
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*تلك الروابط الجديدةعلي الميديا فير*


----------



## zine eddine (3 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام 
روابط فاسدة.ممكن اعادة رفعها
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## hawkar1 (3 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## المهندس علاء .خ (7 يناير 2013)

hello i need the lectures as pdf


----------



## الشريف89 (2 مارس 2013)

انا حملت الملفات ولكن عند فك الضغط يطلب كلمة المرور ممككن المساعدة


----------



## اطيار السنونو (2 أبريل 2013)

للأسف الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## بختيار امام (13 مايو 2013)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
> وجارى التحميل
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


The file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## eng md (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس ايمن علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## بختيار امام (10 يونيو 2013)

اخىThe file link that you requested is not valid.


----------



## Mansour Solitary (20 يونيو 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل 
من فظلك أنا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الدروس


----------



## dmoha (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجوا منك تجديد هذه الروابط و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل سعيد المصرى (8 سبتمبر 2013)

للأسف الروابط كلها لا تعمل


----------



## myacoub (10 سبتمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## الخطاب المجاهد (4 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله خيرا
أرجو منك يا مهندس أيمن أن تعيد رفع الفيديوهات لانها لا تعمل
ولو تكرمت ان ترفعها على اليوتيوب على قائمة تشغيل واحدة لكي يسهل تحميلها


----------



## kimy (5 أكتوبر 2013)

كثير من الروابط لا تعمل
وتكرار الموضوع يجب ان يتم بفحص الراوبط قبل وضعه


----------



## nawalid6 (5 أكتوبر 2013)

من الافضل وضعها مباشرة عاليوتيوب


----------



## ahmadalzoul (10 ديسمبر 2013)

Autodesk Robot Structural Analysis Professional 2012 crack please


----------



## محمد 145 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك , ولكن الروابط مش شغالة

يرجى رفعها مرة أخرى , مع الشكر

​


----------



## محمد 145 (20 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير، بارك الله فيك , ولكن الروابط مش شغالة

يرجى رفعها مرة أخرى , مع الشكر

وجدت هذه السلسلة على يوتيوب " دورة تصميم منشأ كامل - مهندس أيمن قنديل " :

<font color="#333333">




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjaDOUBXPBQ&list=PLdPQaS9dlRzrL5UNpRUPuF2tP8p7doOtA


و هذه هي صفحة الاخ المهندس أيمن قنديل على يوتيوب :

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCKk4MSphvv2i6Pj_VK-9tHg

​


----------

